# سؤال عن لف الصفائح الحديدية



## alwrwar (14 مايو 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء في الملتقى أرجو المساعدة ممن لديه فكرة عن لف الصفائح المعدنية بسماكات من 4-10mm 
والمطلوب ماهي التغيرات التي تطرأ على الأبعاد بعد اللف على شكل أسطوانة أو مخروط مثلا"...........
مع جزيل الشكر لكل من يتفضل بالمساعدة


----------

